# rod and reel



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

as most know we are new to the salt water fishing.we have fished from the piers and the beach.we plan on using the rods and stuff we bought to fish there.. but now we have a boat.we plan on doing some trolling and drop fishing.what would be a good rod and reel comb.would like to not spend over 200.00 a combo.


----------



## HunterSal (Apr 12, 2011)

It really depends on what your fishing for, I really like a penn spinfisher 750 ssm (spinning rod) and either a pen power stick or an 8' star rod. You can pick up the star rod at J and M Tackle in orange beach (Very Good Reputation and Nice Guys). 

For Kings and Bull Reds: 
I would spool it with 15 lb Ande Backcountry mono (we use 15 for casting distance and greater line capacity) 

For Cobia: 
I would spool it with 50lb Suffix 832 Advanced Braid. (and remember to get a custom Cobia Jig @ J and M


Hope this helps......Hunter


----------



## HunterSal (Apr 12, 2011)

Ohhhhh For Trolling 



I would use a penn jig master 500l on a 7' Penn Torque Rod (the 20-40 pound class rod) Spool it with 30lb Ande Mono or 40 -60 pound Suffix 832 Advanced braid


----------



## DWEHMEIER (Mar 21, 2011)

i have a 14 med. action rod. do i need a shock leader surf fishing here.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I would suggest some cheap walmart stuff till you decide what you really enjoy doing off shore. You can spend a lot of money on a rod and reel and decide "I really like doing... instead of ..." and have to sell what you spent a lot of money on. The cheap stuff will get you through till you figure it out. I know I will get the Wal-Mart flogging stick for this but it is good advise.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

DWEHMEIER said:


> i have a 14 med. action rod. do i need a shock leader surf fishing here.


Using shock leader depends on the weight of the object being cast with it.

Use 10# test for every ounce of weight( e.g. 5 oz weight requires a 50# test shockleader.) The shockleader should be long enough to go around the spool a few times. I say 'few' because of different opinions; I use 5 turns and it works. Others use 3 turns. 

Learn a good knot to join it with the mainline. I use a uni-to-uni which makes a smaller shockleader knot.JMHO. C2


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Marcus, when I was in your shoe's I went with 2 Penn 750's with med action Penn Power Sticks and 2 Shimano TLD 20's with MH PPS. Soon after came across a deal on 2 more 750's with MH PPS. 12-15 yrs later I still have em and still fish with them. Even started to jig with the 750's even though there are alot better jigging rods and reels. I know I got my monies worth out of all of them. Are there better combo's, absolutely. But for the value and versitility of these combo's I don't think you'll be disapointed. Good Luck.


Skip


----------

